# 2018??? What's your theme????



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So a few years ago I started this thread and thought I'd revive it...

Whats your 2018 theme????

With the season and the build slowly coming to an end I can't help but think about clearance sales and next year's theme....

What discount items r you searching for? And what theme has been inspired by that???

As for us, we arent really hitting the sales this year at least not for anything big. We will b doing a Christmas theme for 2018 so our big discount sales r yet to come...but trust me I'll b the first in line when christmas lights and trees $$$ drop 

Can't wait to see your finds and hear about your plans


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

We had planned to do a Harry Potter theme next year but now that we grabbed a home depot horse for $50 I'd really like to do something I could use it in. Maybe Sleepy Hollow or a western theme. Not sure yet.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh how fun,I love both of those themes (some day some day) if u need any inspiration I have Pinterest boards for both (link is listed is my signature)....i have to say though that horse done up like a Day of the Dead parade horse we could b gorgeous!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Great Idea about the horse and Day of the Dead ... As for my theme for next year ... I am thinking of doing Sea Witch/ Pirate Witches Luncheon ... but what has also started to creep into my head is ... Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shop ... for a sit down lunch ... that could be quite awesome . I have seen some awesome boxes and the meat pie recipes are plentiful ... so I am torn. My hubby thinks I should go with another Witch & Famous theme and do an Dress as your favourite movie or tv witch and do an Academy Awards kind of thing. I was all set with Sea Witch ... now I am floundering.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OHHH the pressure Dawn!!! Thanks 

Still trying to recover from this years party..... I think I'm getting to old for all of this 

I love the Sea Witch theme Margaret, and I have no idea what the pie shop thing is. I'll have to google that


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Very gothic Halloween style - hope it will be dripping in Victorian ambience


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

offmymeds said:


> OHHH the pressure Dawn!!! Thanks
> 
> Still trying to recover from this years party..... I think I'm getting to old for all of this
> 
> I love the Sea Witch theme Margaret, and I have no idea what the pie shop thing is. I'll have to google that


It's from Sweeny Todd ... I have found some amazing things to go with this theme ... and I thought about making the life size version of "Operation" I saw on pinterest as the party game ... Brooklyn Limestone did a butcher theme thing ... wooden cutting boards ... take out boxes for the pies .... It would be a great sit down lunch Witches Luncheon theme ... found 3 different outfits mrs. lovett wore on Aliexpress .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Very gothic Halloween style - hope it will be dripping in Victorian ambience


oh i can not wait to see what you do this is right up my ally i know it will be amazing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

2018 i am doing night of the museum theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

halloqueen666 said:


> We had planned to do a Harry Potter theme next year but now that we grabbed a home depot horse for $50 I'd really like to do something I could use it in. Maybe Sleepy Hollow or a western theme. Not sure yet.


i want to do harry potter theme on day too


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygoodness we r gonna have some awesome parties next year


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

offmymeds said:


> OHHH the pressure Dawn!!! Thanks
> 
> Still trying to recover from this years party..... I think I'm getting to old for all of this
> 
> I love the Sea Witch theme Margaret, and I have no idea what the pie shop thing is. I'll have to google that


Get your "old" butt in gear woman...sheesh


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have decided with a little help from someone ... Pumpkinpie ... my theme is Witches Luncheon at Mrs. Lovetts' Pie Shoppe ... I have got it all figured out ... almost too easy ... got to work on my pies ... bwhahahahaha


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

halloqueen666 said:


> We had planned to do a Harry Potter theme next year but now that we grabbed a home depot horse for $50 I'd really like to do something I could use it in. Maybe Sleepy Hollow or a western theme. Not sure yet.


Wait a minute wait a minute, hallowqueen , you snagged the home depot horse for $50 bucks? I went today and paid $100!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

My theme never changes, it's fear and the unknown.


----------



## jasonmmiller1975 (Oct 17, 2017)

posted under wrong topic


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im feeling mummy/egyptian but fiance wants blacklit spiders. So im unsure yet. I dont even know where Ill be living next year so that will help decide


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Im feeling mummy/egyptian but fiance wants blacklit spiders. So im unsure yet. I dont even know where Ill be living next year so that will help decide


Trying to figure out what the compromise would be - blacklit scarab beetles? Mummified sand spiders?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg I love the egyptian theme....i really hope to do it myself someday


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Still rocking the cemetery theme with dolls and spiders. One of the things I really took away from people this year is how much everyone looks forward to my display every year now. This is the longest my husband and I have lived (and haunted) in one place since we moved out on our own almost a decade ago. Even though we didn't make it a big deal out of it, this was the 5 year anniversary of The Garry Street Cemetery. It really makes me wonder what's going to happen when we finally do move (hopefully into a home we'll actually own)...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Have decided on our 2018 & 2019 themes!!

2018 will be an 80's theme. So much to choose from for costumes. I already have most of mine.

2019 will be Heroes & Villains!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Night at the Museum - Love this idea!!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

2018 - I have decided to exit from the scary & gore for 2018.. I will be hosting a Great Gatsby party. I think the difference in costume ideas will be a nice change for my guests.
I still want to do a Couture Witches and Warlock's Ball. (Inspired by Margaret) Maybe for 2019.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

current plan is to do a themed dinner party, classic literary horror i.e. Dorian Gray, Dracula, Frankenstein, Sleepy Hollow etc


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I am stuck with one "Theme"--"This house is Haunted!" I can talk for a long time concerning such odd, supernatural events that have happened here, which began at least as early as 1925.
This place has quite a varied and checkered "History" (not all of it "Good" )
This October I told how a Psychic said:"There are three bodies behind the walls of the wine cellar!"
Nobody has to worry about this because after it rains hard for three days, bones begin washing out from between the stones that make up the walls, but we just put the bones back in where they belong.
Some people think this is a "Joke".
It's not.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh....i love what everyone's coming up with  can't wait to follow all your threads


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

Classic cemetery, but beefing up the animatronics component.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

We're taking 2018 off but 2019 is tentatively being planned as our "Fright Night Cinemas" theme. We're recreating scenes from various horror movies throughout the party and creating a whole movie theatre atmosphere. Really excited for this one!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

We're doing Pirates for the first time! The plan is to transform the inside of our house to a ship's deck for our party.

Btw have done Harry Potter theme twice and LOVE it! Still potentially have one more in us (Death Eater maybe?).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I really need that theme that I am like that's it to hit me


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We've never deliberately adhered to a " theme" per se, but next year our set-up will be designed to make our guests feel uneasy...
We'll have a giant spider (possibly with a Humans Head) in one corner of the graveyard. There will be the larger-than-life Pumpkin Sentinals, the Frogs From Hell will return, plus, new additions, a garden of Zombie Dolls and a Zombie Orphanage ( Zombie Baby Dolls) in addition to the Laser Vortex and the prerequisite tombstones.

So, "theme"? I dunno... But it won't be Vampires, Witches, Ghosts, Pirates, Aliens, Skeletons, Mad Scientist, Walking Dead, Killer Clowns or any of the conventional themes...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My plans for 2017 never got off the ground...just to much outside interests that got priority this year. And I'm hoping to get my crafting studio built and opened up this next year so nothing big for 2018. But, 2019 I really hope to have a very detailed grand opening for Ominous Acquisitions supernatural antiquities store. Eyre old world atmosphere lots of display shelves and cases with all kinds of odd bits to tease the eye with tons of fictitious data on everything. Still thinking to send out a "buyers guide" as the invite and fun prizes for identifying specific items hidden through out the place. Should be a fun night of games, food and mingling.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> My plans for 2017 never got off the ground...just to much outside interests that got priority this year. And I'm hoping to get my crafting studio built and opened up this next year so nothing big for 2018. But, 2019 I really hope to have a very detailed grand opening for Ominous Acquisitions supernatural antiquities store. Eyre old world atmosphere lots of display shelves and cases with all kinds of odd bits to tease the eye with tons of fictitious data on everything. Still thinking to send out a "buyers guide" as the invite and fun prizes for identifying specific items hidden through out the place. Should be a fun night of games, food and mingling.


ok opening up a crafting studio sounds like a very fun thing


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

If I do a party, I'm debating between a vampire and a witch theme.


----------



## GhostCat (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm going to do a song themed party in hopes of living up to the dead rockstar party of 2016. People will dress up as a song title and I'm going to try and base the food off of Halloween songs.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I keep thinking I'll have a party. I've said we'd do it for the last few years & it's never happened.

But if it did I'd most likely go with a vintage theme or something movie related. Universal Monster vs. Hammer, give everyone a Ben Cooper/Collegeville mask for the evening (I have a ton), Stephen King monsters/characters, I dunno. Or maybe just pick a decade & have everyone dress for it.

I just don't know what I'd do but I know what I wouldn't do. Zombies, clowns & vampires. Unless everyone comes as their favourite vampire that doesn't sparkle.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my first year back at home with my family in 20 years. We recently moved back home. My entire family is doing a Pirate/Siren theme. I’m pretty excited!


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm doing a Scary Tales theme this year. I got my inspiration from the animated wolf that I scored at Big Lots the day after Halloween. I thought he would be a great companion for a Little Dead Riding Hood. I was also able to pick up a red hood, basket, snow white costume, deady bear, and Peter Pumpkin-eater mask for half-off at Spirit. I'm so excited!
I'm thinking to make the outside of my house look like a gingerbread house. Make tombstones with the seven dwarfs' names, I have a large rabbit head mask for a centerpiece in the Wonderland area, Snow White never woke up and is lying on the dining room table, Miss Muffet was wrapped up to be eaten by the spider, and several other ideas. I'll serve people pot pies and Beast stew (with Belle peppers!)


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I've always wanted to have a Halloween party. I now have a daughter, so I can see parties in the future! I want to use our event tent, but sadly I can't do it this year. We have a wedding scheduled Halloween weekend. Although, I could do it the week before.... Not sure yet. Baby Girl will be starting Preschool this fall, so she'll have new friends to invite. Maybe it will work out after all. Shoot, the more I type, the more excited I am! I guess I need to start planning. Oh, and I will make sure I do not schedule any weddings the weekend of Halloween for now on!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

This is our 4thyear doing a party, but the first with a specific theme. It has always just been classic Halloween (vampires, witches, cemetery, and mad lab).

This year will be *Voodoo Island Haunted HULAween*

I am beyond excited to get started on our props! We have an empty pond in our backyard that we will be turning into a volcano with foggers, lights and fake flames. Looking for old surfboards to paint tiki faces on, lot sof shrunken heads, tiki torches etc. The first half of the house will be VOODOO and WITCH DOCTORS and the back and backyard of the house will be tiki and volcanoes...


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hulaween, I'm dying! That's going to be so much fun!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Dawnski. Reading through everyone's ideas has me all kinds of inspired. YOUR theme- OMG it sounds amazing. I know it will be- I remember following a couple of your others. Did n't you do a cool Hunte dhotel a couple years back? And I am following Paint it Black's titki theme she did a couple years ago- She has some great pictures and ideas!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I did. And like you, I get so much inspiration from everyone who posts here and offers suggestions. Great group!



3pinkpoodles said:


> Thanks Dawnski. Reading through everyone's ideas has me all kinds of inspired. YOUR theme- OMG it sounds amazing. I know it will be- I remember following a couple of your others. Did n't you do a cool Hunte dhotel a couple years back? And I am following Paint it Black's titki theme she did a couple years ago- She has some great pictures and ideas!


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

3pinkpoodles - great theme! Please post pictures when you start decorating!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My theme is failing to get anything done this winter so I'll have to rush to get anything new when it's hot, miserable, and the air is full of bugs and woe.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes...I agree with the others....great inspiration from these ideas. It's been common knowledge that serious health issues have gotten in the way these last three years and we were not able to pull off very much. So once again I'm gonna try and pull off "The Walking Dead Tribute", just got so much money involved in that project. It was hard because so much of the sets and props had to be built. >>>>>excuse me>>>>>have to be built!

So this last Halloween came along and was our most pathetic by far, so we will give it another shot this season. But then I was looking at all you guys pictures after 2017 season and I just loved haushaunt. I thought I wanna do something like that. I already had the museum idea brewing for the last couple of years so when I found all those busts I thought I have to do this. Then last week I found the pedestals on sale and got those. So the museum idea is building itself in my head.

I fell in love with "Vigo the Carpathian" poster in haushaunt and thought I gotta have that for my museum, so I found it and bought it. In reading the reviews about it it was suggested by people that purchased it to not put it in a cheap frame, so the hunt began. I lucked out kids......I started looking at frames at Hobby Lobby and they were about $200.00>>>>>>OUCH! So I went through a few aisles and found one that was marked down for $37.00 and i asked her why it was marked down so low originally $157.00. She said one end cracked and she fixed it.....I said it's for Halloween I'll take it. It will be $25.00 for a piece of glass for it and she will mount it for me. So Vigo will look svelte.

Okay back to "The Walking Dead", I'm gonna try and get some stuff done. I thought about mixing it up with my regular decorations but after much though mixing regular stuff and Walking Dead theme stuff is gonna break the mood and look weird so 2018 is gonna be The Walking Dead.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't really do strict themes anymore, per se. But this year I'd like to do something related to vintage 60's. Not sure how to do that, besides vintage/retro decor. I guess I could have some zombie hippies!! ha!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

RedSonja said:


> I don't really do strict themes anymore, per se. But this year I'd like to do something related to vintage 60's. Not sure how to do that, besides vintage/retro decor. I guess I could have some zombie hippies!! ha!


You've got a lot of source material to work with: Rosemary's Baby, Night of the Living Dead, Psycho, The Birds and more https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-60s-party/


----------



## Rai9901 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm stealing someone's (from here) idea from last year...Spookeasy. This will only be my second year hosting one. 2017 was Victorian Gothic and I think everyone had a good enough time to come back out this year. Already thinking of 2019, too, and am strongly leaning towards classic (50s) horror movies. I'm already into the vintage/retro subculture, so it's pretty fitting.


----------



## Malificent (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone might find this interesting! I have a halloween party every year that seems to get grander and grander every year! I need to outdo myself each time...ie: hired actors, hired psychic, etc. I have the perfect house for this....looks completely haunted, isolated and looming at the top of a secluded hill. 
ANYWAYS... many different themes and two teams for games. As I work in an ICU and we are a Trauma Unit , we , as a team, respond to all codes in the hospital. At the parties are many nurses and doctors as well as bankers ,etc (my husbands friends). Some of the games include having to use a chicken foot (real of course) . One must pull the center tendon to pull the claws shut over a sheeps eye (real of course)...and transfer it to the next team member as a relay type race. Also a Troll tongue toss (cows tongue). But the BEST game ever is my MONSTER TRAUMA UNIT! All of a sudden, the sound of a gigantic car crash can be heard loudly throughout the house and the sound of sirens. A "Code Blue" is called and all team members must rush to the Trauma Unit. The trauma unit is set up in the garage which is all blacked out with black plastic tableclothes from the ceiling. There is a pingpong table in the center with one black light hanging. On either end of the black draped table, are two monsters, one for each team. There is an announcement i.e: this monster was arguing with his girlfriend while traveling at high speed ...rectal hemorrhage ensued. Remove foreign object from rectum. There are about 12 surgeries to perform. The first team to complete the surgeries without "killing" the patient wins. We have IV poles with blood and other IV tubings. A sound effects machine with screaming ( if the team is too rough with the patient) and also a heartbeat monitor...which we can stop, so the patient goes into Cardiac Arrest! Fake oxygen set up , etc. One surgery includes the delivery of a monster baby. Well! Everyone is SCREAMING with excitement .Each team member must perform a surgery. If anyone is interested, I will tell you how to make the monsters. I have been doing this for years and this one game is a smash hit!! Everyone at the hospital now wants to come to the parties!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We are doing a Great Gatsby theme. Has this been done before on this forum? I searched and did not find thread.


----------



## amie (Jun 11, 2018)

We do a yearly themed murder mystery party (usually from Night of Mystery). The first year we did a pirate theme, last year we did a white trash bash theme (mostly because it was cheap and easy.. we got married Sept 30th and I only had 2 weeks to get props and decor and food ready). This year we are doing a vintage carnival theme... Trying to keep the horror subtle but definitely there (think more uncanny valley clowns, creepy clockwork monkey toys, and creepy music, and less blood and guts). Making great progress so far, but I have tons to do yet. Attached is my fortune teller head for my fortune teller booth, and two of my 8 sideshow posters (one finished, one unfinished) that I'm scanning into my PC and adding a border, lettering, and some distressing before getting large format prints. I'm so stoked


----------



## amie (Jun 11, 2018)

Malificent said:


> Someone might find this interesting! I have a halloween party every year that seems to get grander and grander every year! I need to outdo myself each time...ie: hired actors, hired psychic, etc. I have the perfect house for this....looks completely haunted, isolated and looming at the top of a secluded hill.
> ANYWAYS... many different themes and two teams for games. As I work in an ICU and we are a Trauma Unit , we , as a team, respond to all codes in the hospital. At the parties are many nurses and doctors as well as bankers ,etc (my husbands friends). Some of the games include having to use a chicken foot (real of course) . One must pull the center tendon to pull the claws shut over a sheeps eye (real of course)...and transfer it to the next team member as a relay type race. Also a Troll tongue toss (cows tongue). But the BEST game ever is my MONSTER TRAUMA UNIT! All of a sudden, the sound of a gigantic car crash can be heard loudly throughout the house and the sound of sirens. A "Code Blue" is called and all team members must rush to the Trauma Unit. The trauma unit is set up in the garage which is all blacked out with black plastic tableclothes from the ceiling. There is a pingpong table in the center with one black light hanging. On either end of the black draped table, are two monsters, one for each team. There is an announcement i.e: this monster was arguing with his girlfriend while traveling at high speed ...rectal hemorrhage ensued. Remove foreign object from rectum. There are about 12 surgeries to perform. The first team to complete the surgeries without "killing" the patient wins. We have IV poles with blood and other IV tubings. A sound effects machine with screaming ( if the team is too rough with the patient) and also a heartbeat monitor...which we can stop, so the patient goes into Cardiac Arrest! Fake oxygen set up , etc. One surgery includes the delivery of a monster baby. Well! Everyone is SCREAMING with excitement .Each team member must perform a surgery. If anyone is interested, I will tell you how to make the monsters. I have been doing this for years and this one game is a smash hit!! Everyone at the hospital now wants to come to the parties!


Holy crap, that's so hardcore! I love it


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

We're having a post apocalypse party. For costumes we're asking people to pick their favorite end of the world/civilization and dress accordingly. Our pick is nuclear war as depicted in the Fallout games.


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

We're going with "Halloween HELL" which just means dark, rotten, SCARY. We've told our guests the only costume prizes will be 1)Scary 2)Scarier 3)Scariest


----------



## absolom7691 (Sep 21, 2013)

We typically stay with the same theme every year: Classic Halloween with a bit of Universal monster movie flavor. Frankentein's lab, some ghostly apparitions, and some light "kid friendly" gore (blood, body parts, and bones but not too much and not too gory). The only thing that changes every year is the new props/effects added.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Vampires! Mostly just because I want more bats around the house.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

dawnski said:


> You've got a lot of source material to work with: Rosemary's Baby, Night of the Living Dead, Psycho, The Birds and more https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-60s-party/


Don't forget The Addams Family and The Munsters, too!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

amie said:


> Holy crap, that's so hardcore! I love it


Your party sounds amazing and perfect for your guests, considering their professions. Would love to see a video or two.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Want to do 1980s theme with some 1990s sprinkled in. But decoration only since I'm not doing a party...


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm doing a Night Gallery theme! With a focus on the more occult-ish, atmospheric episodes, complete with a "portrait gallery" of lenticular photos re-framed in old period frames.


----------



## GhostCat (Aug 2, 2016)

Due to a birthday party theme that never happened, I'm changing my Halloween theme to the 90s. There are some great movies to work with, so I think everyone will have an easy enough time with costumes. I will be trying to make the food and decor fit 90s Halloween movies/tv specifically and am looking forward to the brainstorming process.


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

This year we're doing a high school dance theme: *Haunted Homecomin*g! We thought it would be super fun to dress up, plus it gives the ladies a good use for bridesmaids dresses over the last few years. We'll send out what look like regular dance invitations and then the site will reveal the party theme. People are already planning their costumes too, seems like it's gonna be a good year!


----------



## Harleysangel (Sep 16, 2016)

Bethany, I did an 80's theme last year, and it is definitely one of my faves! I dressed up as She-Ra, and we had Axl & Slash from Guns & Roses, Bob Ross (the painter), a whole group who came as the Flintstones, the list goes on & on...people really went all out for that one! Decorating was great because you can do some of the "cheesy" 80's stuff like fluorescent pumpkins and Ghostbuster themed items (I had "Slimer" jello shots) or the scarier stuff from movies like Friday the 13th or Nightmare on Elm Street...Have fun!


----------



## Harleysangel (Sep 16, 2016)

This year, I am planning a 'Monster Mash', focusing on classic monsters like Dracula, the Mummy, the Wolfman, the Creature from the Black Lagoon, and maybe some cheesier ones like the Blob and the Fly thrown in for good measure...Has anyone done one along those lines before? Any ideas to share?


----------



## ctcbeaar (Oct 10, 2011)

I picked this theme too. Having a major creative block with it and theme regret. Good luck and hope you find some good stuff!


----------



## Kari T (Oct 5, 2013)

After an unfortunate hiatus last year (2017), our Halloween party is back! This year's theme is Clue. Both the game and the movie. I have been working on Dossiers to send to guests to help those that aren't familiar with the movie (GASP!) and working on games (GOTTA have games!). Next year...thinking maybe Murder on the Orient Express or the Dead Musicians idea.


----------



## Kari T (Oct 5, 2013)

We did a Classic Horror Movie theme one year and had props spread around or in vignettes and had guests guess which movie it was from. We went with a more "classic" décor (not too kitchy as not to compete with the props).


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nightmare before Christmas Club Oogie to be exact. check out our YouTube channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0TUPgEfoF6OK7YwEAVd4dA


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Edgar Allan Poe. He's got it all.


----------



## Sydney12 (Sep 29, 2015)

My theme for this year was Haunted Hospital, I usually plan ahead for the next year and pick up day after Halloween sales for what theme I am doing the following year. I decided to tweak it a little and turn the Haunted Hospital into Haddonfield Memorial Hospital. I am a big fan of the Halloween movies and thought that might be an interesting twist especially since the new movie is coming out later this year.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

We always hold our outdoor scary movie parties in the woods for the kids. My oldest daughters graduated in 2011 and 2013 so we haven't had one in several years. This year my baby, who is 13, is hosing her first annual scary movie party! We are so excited and can not wait. It doesn't have to be too complicated for middle school kids, lol. We will have the haunted cemetery, spiders, monsters, etc. You know, the usual stuff. We are showing for our feature movie Light's Out. My husband is going to rig some spot lights that will go off and on at appropriate times throughout the movie for scares and jumps. It will be fun!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

After taking two years off due to some major life changes, my children and I decided to do a Haunted Hotel theme for our party. We love the Tower of Terror at DisneyWorld and we would like to bring a taste of that to our friends. I plan activities at a senior living facility and this years theme will be Ancient Egypt and a Mummies Curse.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm going with a Haunted Island/Spooky old mansion theme this year, with a 20 year creepy back-story and a ghostly revenge scheme!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the Ancient Egypt theme and mummy's curse - don't hear that much anymore these days. I may have to park that one for next year!!


----------



## vinita (Aug 17, 2018)

I want to do unicorn theme on day


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Old Fashion Halloween decoration/Theme

Inside my room will be based off of a Haunted House or make it look like the theme from the original Halloween. A tombstone on my bed. A Ghost in the corner of my room with some blinking lights. I'm planning on looking for a good ghost decoration to put in the corner of my room. 

Outside will strictly be pumpkins and lights. I'm saving up on money because sadly we don't get a lot or trick or treaters in Florida. Inside my bedroom however will make up for it!  I plan on buying some cheap tombstones inside the store and create over it.


----------



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

This is my first post, after lurking for a few years and getting lots of good Halloween ideas from you creative people!

My theme this year is "Hocus Pocus," based on the Disney movie which is one of our favorites. My twist is that I am doing a puppet show, and it's based on what happened AFTER the movie.

What, you didn't know the witches came back? One year later, on All Hallows Eve (cue spooky music and PUPPETS!).

I'm writing the script, making the puppets, and performing the whole thing. We just bought a laser printer and the box will make a terrific puppet theater.

Another twist is that I only invite my husband to my party. If that sounds lame, it's because we got tired of family and friends not wanting to play games, not being INTO parties and the theme as much as we are. I have a feeling some of you might understand.

I love many of the ideas I have read on this thread, and I'm saving several for future years. Hubs will have lots of fun for years to come, thanks to you guys!


----------



## Witcheena (Aug 18, 2018)

This is my first post, after lurking for a few years and getting lots of good Halloween ideas from you creative people!

My theme this year is "Hocus Pocus," based on the Disney movie which is one of our favorites. My twist is that I am doing a puppet show, and it's based on what happened AFTER the movie.

What, you didn't know the witches came back? One year later, on All Hallows Eve (cue spooky music and PUPPETS!).

I'm writing the script, making the puppets, and performing the whole thing. We just bought a laser printer and the box will make a terrific puppet theater.

Another twist is that I only invite my husband to my party. If that sounds lame, it's because we got tired of family and friends not wanting to play games, not being INTO parties and the theme as much as we are. I have a feeling some of you might understand.

I love many of the ideas I have read on this thread, and I'm saving several for future years. Hubs will have lots of fun for years to come, thanks to you guys!


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Our theme this year is *"The Legend of Sleepy Hollow"*

This is our "Save the Date" notice that we'll send out tomorrow...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Malificent said:


> Someone might find this interesting! I have a halloween party every year that seems to get grander and grander every year! I need to outdo myself each time...ie: hired actors, hired psychic, etc. I have the perfect house for this....looks completely haunted, isolated and looming at the top of a secluded hill.
> ANYWAYS... many different themes and two teams for games. As I work in an ICU and we are a Trauma Unit , we , as a team, respond to all codes in the hospital. At the parties are many nurses and doctors as well as bankers ,etc (my husbands friends). Some of the games include having to use a chicken foot (real of course) . One must pull the center tendon to pull the claws shut over a sheeps eye (real of course)...and transfer it to the next team member as a relay type race. Also a Troll tongue toss (cows tongue). But the BEST game ever is my MONSTER TRAUMA UNIT! All of a sudden, the sound of a gigantic car crash can be heard loudly throughout the house and the sound of sirens. A "Code Blue" is called and all team members must rush to the Trauma Unit. The trauma unit is set up in the garage which is all blacked out with black plastic tableclothes from the ceiling. There is a pingpong table in the center with one black light hanging. On either end of the black draped table, are two monsters, one for each team. There is an announcement i.e: this monster was arguing with his girlfriend while traveling at high speed ...rectal hemorrhage ensued. Remove foreign object from rectum. There are about 12 surgeries to perform. The first team to complete the surgeries without "killing" the patient wins. We have IV poles with blood and other IV tubings. A sound effects machine with screaming ( if the team is too rough with the patient) and also a heartbeat monitor...which we can stop, so the patient goes into Cardiac Arrest! Fake oxygen set up , etc. One surgery includes the delivery of a monster baby. Well! Everyone is SCREAMING with excitement .Each team member must perform a surgery. If anyone is interested, I will tell you how to make the monsters. I have been doing this for years and this one game is a smash hit!! Everyone at the hospital now wants to come to the parties!


This is so weird.....I mean wonderfully weird!!! How creative to think this up. First of all I want to get invited to this party, can I qualify if my husband is a retired surgical nurse?? lol Let me tell you my Hubby is a disabled Vietnam Vet and it is the hardest thing in the world to get him to laugh...BUT!! when I read this to him he said, " Now that is a party I would go too!!" Bravo for making my hubby laugh!! You need to have someone video this while its going on...I bet its hysterical.


----------



## Malificent (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response! I knew that SOMEONE out there might be interested. You could do this too! It's really not that hard to set up. If you're interested to have a party like this, I will give you more details. Bet your hubby would get a kick out of it! Thank him for me, for his service!


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Stranger Things inside the house for the Halloween party with a portal to Upside down separating half the house and classic graveyard outside, and if I have time the garage will be torture/cannibalistic butcher shop.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank You Malificent....hubby thanks you too. I would love to do something like that but unfortunately I live in an area that people just don't socialize. The first year here for Halloween I cooked all kinds of food and invited the neighbors over. The neighbors on one side have never talked to us and we been here since 2004, the neighbors from the other side called me when they were suppose to be here with their family to eat and asked if we could just bring the plates of food to the fence between our houses! How a social butterfly such as myself got situated between these folks I'll never know! We don't know anybody up and down our road and my husbands family will have nothing to do with me because I am a yankee. So we are not invited to any family functions. Never seen anything like this.

All the people that were coming to my house on Halloween I thought for sure I could make some good friends>>>>>>>nothing, I mean nothing. This is the first place I have lived that I don't have a fun circle of friends and boy do I miss the good times!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Area 51 Aliens ...... Live in the hills with no visible neighbors nearby , Seems fitting


----------



## Bananamanager (Oct 23, 2013)

This year's theme is "Mad Monster Tiki Party." Not sure I'm going to be able to translate the vision in my head to the reality of my yard, but I'm sure as hell trying. In a nutshell, it'll be your classic monster legends enjoying some quality chill time at a tiki bar- but flipping the usual tiki paraphernalia over into something you'd expect to see at a monster party: mermaid _skeletons_ hanging overhead and on the walls in fishing nets (as well as a variety of body parts), shrunken heads of tourists, rather than native islanders, the skeletons of "island vacation" tourists comically posed as party decor, and decked out in typical tourist garb (hawaiian and novelty shirts, flip-flops, straw hats, leis, etc), "tiki" totems made of pumpkins and "human" heads, an actual stand-alone backyard tiki bar, with an Igor "bartender", and mixed through it all will be full-sized figures of Frankenstein, Werewolf, Mummy, more vampires, The Creature From the Black Lagoon, and whoever else I can do quickly (and cheaply). Lots of string lights, torches, glow in the dark yard flamingo skeletons, skulls...and since we usually get a lot of neighborhood folks and friends over on Halloween, food and drinks will be appropriately themed.

OH GOD I THINK I JUST GAVE MYSELF A PANIC ATTACK

I should go now. Lots to do. I love this forum.


----------



## RoseMaree (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello pumpkinpie my 2018 Halloween theme is the GhostBusters have been called out to remove Betelguse. Currently working on building a high striker from plans I found online.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Tortured Souls Train


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

GhostCat said:


> Due to a birthday party theme that never happened, I'm changing my Halloween theme to the 90s. There are some great movies to work with, so I think everyone will have an easy enough time with costumes. I will be trying to make the food and decor fit 90s Halloween movies/tv specifically and am looking forward to the brainstorming process.


Movie themes sound interesting. I once had a Saturday Night Live party. This includes many generations and my guests found this as one of their favorites.


----------



## iluvmyrottie (Oct 7, 2018)

Spiders this year and murder victims next year!


----------



## xgirl30 (Oct 4, 2013)

Last year I did superheroes. This year the theme is Outer space/Doctor Who. (I’m calling the party “A Halloween adventure in Time and Space.”)


----------

